# Soil Test, fertilize or not



## OKrookie (Jan 10, 2010)

Received recommended application rate for P and K from soil test, but results also show 95% sufficient for P and K. Should I bother spending money to fertilize if 95% sufficient?


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

orookie i would still spread a small amount of p and k. even though it is showing 95% you mat not have all of it available to the plant. also by constantly spreading small amounts you will not draw the soil down. we were high in p and k and just spread urea and this year we need to spread a high priced 25-25-100. just my 2 cents gary


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

To me it would boil to down to economics. If you are not gonna get that money back then don't do it. I never spread close to the recommendations, they are always high estimates of plant available nutrients for the highest yields. Be realistic about your actual yields expected.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I tried Hay Wilson's approach of cranking up the K in my Tifton-85 field last year. It was the only field I had that still produced during the drought......Not great, but still better than nothing. I don't know if it was the extra K, the hardiness of the T-85, or the combination, but I'm going to try it again.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Here in the Houston Black Clay, my K was off the charts. Always been a plant availability question here. I usually add some to be sure and most fertilizers around here always have it. You can go to the local bulk fertilizer place and they can mix up what you want, but after downsizing my operation, I now prefer the bags and the tractor mounted spreader where I can fertilize when I want to and don't have to go the hassle of the gondola and all that. Addtionally, I want to minimize the opportunity for Nitrate Poisioning, and since my soil needs some Sulphur anyway, I can get Ammonium Sulphate to satisfy my N requirement. Storing it is not a problem like could be with Nitrate.

Mark


----------

